# Good Weight Gain Supplement?



## driftless93 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone recommend a good supplement (or diet) to gain weight?

I'm 26 years old, 6'1 and weigh about 66Kg. I don't wanna get huge, i'd be happy with 73Kg.

I've always struggled to put on weight, as I used to run a lot when I was younger. These days I don't really do a any cardio, just weights 4 or 5 times a week.

I was tempted by Matrix Lean Mass XT, which has 1000 calories per shake, but i've read bad reviews about the company and product.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

We do a good well priced one with a good mix of carbs, triglcirides and protein. Click the link below (the logo)


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site.

First of all are you sure your eating enough? Have you worked out what your calorie intake should be to gain weight? That's where I would start. Drinking a few litres of whole milk a day is great for topping up your diet with extra calories, protein etc. (google GOMAD)

There are also some great recipes on here for homemade weight gain shakes, might be worth checking those out.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

food i.e meat and grains


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ON Serious mass, get it off ebay though, shedloads cheaper


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Whey or mix blend protein

100-200g oats

banana

tablespoon honey

2-3 tablespoons natural peanut butter

if wishing to consume after training, buy some dextrose and add in aswell

stay away from branded mass gainers. So easy to make your own tailored, cheaper, better quality versions at home. They are for lazy bastards.


----------

